# Picked up my new Outlander 1000XT



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I now understand why so many of you are so enthusiastic about BRP. This is top to bottom the best built atv I've ever seen. I've really had time to look over it and it's a quality machine. I took it to my hunting lease to try it out for a few days while hunting... I love this thing! If it holds up to the test of time I doubt I'll ever buy another brand. This coming from a guy who's never been brand loyal and I've been around atvs since I was 10yrs old - 20 years now. I'm shocked at how smooth the power delivery is and how smooth it rides. 

Stock for now- Mods coming.

I thought this sticker was funny/awesome. It's came on the airbox and may get to stay there.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice...I'm jealous. :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice bike, congrats. That was my next choice if I hadn't of got my renegade.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Congrats. I just did a little snorkel write up if you are doing it yourself 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

SWEET!

The more you ride it, the more you'll like it.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice congrats on the new outty!


----------



## chevyon52 (Jun 20, 2009)

sweet


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice


----------

